# [SOLVED] Radeon graphic card driver's issue?

## pmam

I followed this wiki: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon and installed graphics card:

```
VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cypress PRO [Radeon HD 5850]

   Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Cypress PRO [Radeon HD 5850]
```

It is working ok however there is a problem: I can launch the game WarThunder and it is loaded but when choose to start particular game: i.e aircraft,

I get a screen without all details and psychedelic colours  :Sad:   I would say that my machine has not enough resources (only dual cores, old graphic card etc),

however, I just tested it with win 7 and it is working properly. So I wonder if the best driver is installed. Maybe need to install Proprietary driver like this:

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86_64

If yes, please advise how to install such driver?

----------

## chithanh

Do more simple games like supertuxkart work fine?

You could try updating to latest unstable mesa if you are not already running it.

The proprietary driver for your card is x11-drivers/ati-drivers, but it doesn't support modern kernels or X servers.

----------

## pmam

Meanwhile I have found this wiki of proprietary graphics driver for AMD/ATI: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fglrx

You also can see this topic with a success installing:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1046240-start-0.html

Now I am trying to install this propriety ATI driver and hope to work it out.

I am games' newbie so do not familiar many games, however, 

more simple games, like: radiator, transmission, flightgear working ok. Later on will check mesa driver. 

 *Quote:*   

> The proprietary driver for your card is x11-drivers/ati-drivers, but it doesn't support modern kernels or X servers.

 

Strange - Hope it is not true...

----------

## pmam

It is working very nice!   :Smile: 

I followed  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fglrx and with 'AMD Catalyst (previous fglrx: FireGL and Radeon for X )

proprietary graphics driver for AMD/ATI graphic cards',  War Thunder works ok. 

BTW: Some of my Logitech 3d extreme pro joystick's buttons need to be adjusted - Left&Right turns to Up&Down...

I needed to use this way of X configuration  from wiki:

 *Quote:*   

> X -configure fails with a no device found error
> 
> If X -configure fails, you must create a stub xorg.conf file:
> 
> FILE /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ...

 

Thanks

----------

